# lg ips225v or dell st2220l ?



## Richy (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello guys!!! I'm new to this forum. I'm considering buying a 22" led monitor. I encountered this lg ips225v and I'm wondering how come an IPS panel is being offered at 9.5k.  Why don't other brands have IPS models in this range? Is LG compromising on something?  please do advise..........


----------



## Richy (Jan 26, 2012)

Richy said:


> Hello guys!!! I'm new to this forum. I'm considering buying a 22" led monitor. I encountered this lg ips225v and I'm wondering how come an IPS panel is being offered at 9.5k.  Why don't other brands have IPS models in this range? Is LG compromising on something?  please do advise..........



Hey guys!!!!!  I really wanna know bout this IPS model. I haven't been able to find the answer in any reviews or comparisons. please replyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 27, 2012)

IPS monitor [URGENT] ( please help?)


----------



## Richy (Jan 29, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> IPS monitor [URGENT] ( please help?)



This post mentions that IPS monitors aren't meant 4 gaming. but aren't IPS panels known 4 their superior viewing angles?? What are d drawbacks of IPS as compared to LED monitors like DELL ST2220L or the LG E2251vr????


----------



## vickybat (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ Who said that they aren't meant for gaming? Ips panels are considered the most superior of all lcd panel types not only for viewing angles but far better colour reproduction with a wide spectrum and better light scattering matrix.

Ips panels previously were plauged with poor response times but now have significantly improved making them ideal for gaming usage.

So you can definitely give that lg a good look. I have an LG ips hdtv (32 inch) and i have played battlefield 3 and modern warfare 3 on it. No ghosting effects at all and it looked so different compared to my 20 inch samsung TN monitor. The colours were vivid and more natural. So you can definitely give that lg a look and probably test it out before buying.


----------



## Richy (Feb 7, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Who said that they aren't meant for gaming? Ips panels are considered the most superior of all lcd panel types not only for viewing angles but far better colour reproduction with a wide spectrum and better light scattering matrix.
> 
> Ips panels previously were plauged with poor response times but now have significantly improved making them ideal for gaming usage.
> 
> So you can definitely give that lg a good look. I have an LG ips hdtv (32 inch) and i have played battlefield 3 and modern warfare 3 on it. No ghosting effects at all and it looked so different compared to my 20 inch samsung TN monitor. The colours were vivid and more natural. So you can definitely give that lg a look and probably test it out before buying.



How do i test a monitor before buying it? I mean, is this possible in LG showrooms?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ Yes its possible.


----------

